# UCLA Housing



## JSM (Apr 21, 2015)

For those of us planning on being in Westwood this fall, how many of you are aiming to live on-campus in graduate student housing?


----------



## ambber25 (May 21, 2015)

I actually am trying to figure this out too. I created a Facebook group to make it easier to discuss these things 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/994630793904090/


----------

